# Large Scale Model Saturn 5 launch



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

There is model rocketry as a hobby, and there is model rocketry taken to extreme.

Enjoy!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj4lj6YSwzg_


----------



## muller (May 2, 2009)

Cool! It takes off a bit quicker than the real thing doesn't it?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

Wow...that was a bit of alright!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

Very cool! Certainly does take off much quicker than the real one though...


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2009)

Impressive! And a 'stand up' landing too!


----------



## bigZ (May 2, 2009)

Pity its not a 3 stage rocket.


----------



## parsifal (May 2, 2009)

Very cool. What sort of fuel would they use for that......and I would have thought a 1/10 scale could get higher into the sky than 4000 ft....


----------



## bigZ (May 2, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Very cool. What sort of fuel would they use for that......and I would have thought a 1/10 scale could get higher into the sky than 4000 ft....



Try this 3 stage for 50,000'. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF1RE2Kb2Lw_


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Very cool. What sort of fuel would they use for that......and I would have thought a 1/10 scale could get higher into the sky than 4000 ft....



I think there are some legal issues about launching rockets outside of designated airspace.


----------



## parsifal (May 3, 2009)

wow, looks for all the world like an SA-2 or similar. All that is needed is a guidance system and a warhead, and you have a surface to air rocket.

I think that these guys in a way could actually teach Nasa a thing or two. They obviously are concerned about keeping costs down, which is something NASA could do well to re-learn....


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2009)

parsifal said:


> .....
> 
> I think that these guys in a way could actually teach Nasa a thing or two. They obviously are concerned about keeping costs down, which is something NASA could do well to re-learn....



Theres a vast difference in making a home made rocket to fly a few thousand feet, and making a satellite that flies in the vacuum of space. In fact, its not just "vast", but "magnitudes of vast"

BTW, The big US boosters are made by private contractors, not the govt.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

The best part of that video was the landing. Well done! 1600lbs of rocket and he didn't even bust a fin!


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Oct 18, 2009)

Always enjoyed these Saturn V models big or small. Notice the use of oversize fins.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Oct 18, 2009)

Saturn V.And this:SATV1. And this:The Sirius Rocketry 1:64 Flying Saturn V!. Now these are all available without certification to fly with the exception of the Sirius Saturn V which requires a level 2 certification because of the engine required to fly this model.


----------

